# Need Hadley Creek Info



## Stacey Geik (Mar 3, 2008)

O.K....I have seen several poor evaluations of Hadley Creek. My Dad, Bro & I are booked for Oct 19-26, 2008. I know that it would be unrealistic to expect all of us to shoot 140" bucks. BUT....is it really as bad as some say it is? Does anyone have anything positive to say about HC? If this place is really that cookie cutter then we might bail. My taxidermist went there last year and raved about it. He knows big bucks and said that he saw three that were giant (170s)..out of range but there, none the less Appreciate any info!


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

I dont know anything about Hadley Creek, but welcome to AT:darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk 

Do a search on here and there are some post about a guide at Hadley getting caught Poaching .


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Have you noticed that Illinois' biggest deer are not killed in the Golden Triangle.

Here in gallatin county we had a 204,190, 2 in the 180s,and plenty in between 130-180 killed last year (these are the only ones I know of)

Take a look at the Southern Outfitters!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Stacey Geik said:


> O.K....I have seen several poor evaluations of Hadley Creek. My Dad, Bro & I are booked for Oct 19-26, 2008. I know that it would be unrealistic to expect all of us to shoot 140" bucks. BUT....is it really as bad as some say it is? Does anyone have anything positive to say about HC? If this place is really that cookie cutter then we might bail. My taxidermist went there last year and raved about it. He knows big bucks and said that he saw three that were giant (170s)..out of range but there, none the less Appreciate any info!


every story i've heard sounded alot like oyur taxidemist story, they all seen some bog bucks but they were all out of range. 
i've also heard that the guides are instructed to set you up where you are going to see good deer but they are to put the stands out of range of where they expect the deer to cross.

on top of that a few of the guides and investors at hadley just got busted for poaching on the properties owned by hadley.

you can read some reviews at the following websites.
www.bowsite.com
www.huntinfo.com


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Stacey. Have fun here.


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

